# Eclipse Dokumentationen



## Sanix (14. Aug 2007)

Wo muss ich die Dokumentationen hinpflanzen, damit die von Eclipse erkannt werden? Die Standard Java 1.6 Dokumentation ist kein Problem. Nur benütze ich weitere Projekte, die sogar eine Doku mitliefern, jedoch weiss ich nicht, wo ich die hinspeichern soll.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Aug 2007)

Jede eingebundene jar hat in den Project Properties ein Feld Source Attachment und ein Feld Javadoc Location...


----------



## Sanix (14. Aug 2007)

Vielen Dank, funktioniert!


----------

